# Injured ram lamb



## Blue Sky (May 10, 2016)

I have a 7 month old ram lamb who cannot use his front legs (moves around quite well on his knees and rear legs). No sign of disease. No discharges, temp OK, lips,tongue OK. Feces OK. Eats like a champ and drinks plenty of water. I think he was butted and looks to be paralyzed. Since his knees weren't made to be hooves I am considering butchering. Ideas anyone?


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 10, 2016)

I doubt he's truly paralyzed since a spinal injury that would affect the front legs would also affect the rear legs.

Check his front feet for infection/dampness/redness/inflammation etc.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 10, 2016)

Hooves normal. Forelegs move when I flex them but he can't straighten them or stand. I can't see evidence of pain. We are puzzled as everything else appears normal. He's getting good at his new locomotion but ultimately if he can't walk properly he's done.He's had good grass, supplemental feed and good hay. No twitching, tremors or drooling. Horns show minor damage and this spring  the rams old and young are  more aggressive.


----------



## Latestarter (May 10, 2016)

Has this started recently or been this way since birth? Can you splint the legs for a while to see if that helps him? Maybe it's a painful stretch on the tendons and ligaments that's keeping him down...


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 10, 2016)

I have a yearling with the same symptoms and I'm putting him down tomorrow. The vet didn't know what to make of it as usually they get weak in the hind limbs. Bo-Se and steroids seemed to help a little but it's been almost 3 weeks and he's starting to rub his knees and pasterns raw so it's not fair to him to keep trying anymore. Wish I had better info to share! I tried antibiotics, steroids, splinting, supplements, the whole nine yards.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 11, 2016)

For Latestarter- he was completely healthy until a few days ago when I found him down in the pasture. He had escaped from the juvenile ram group back to the main flock. I suspect he was butted by the flock sire for unauthorized activity. No other sheep are ill.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 11, 2016)

Noticed no fewer than six types of legumes in pasture and everything is lush. Grass staggers?


----------



## Blue Sky (May 12, 2016)

He's walking today. Not well but hobbling. I added mineral to his food thinking grass staggers. I also fed him lower quality hay and made sure there was no legume in his fresh grass. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## TAH (May 12, 2016)

Glad to hear he is improving. Hope for a smooth and quick recovery.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 17, 2016)

He is back with the flock and improving. Dodged a bullet. (Literally)


----------

